# Start of a bump at 11 weeks?



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi emilycaitlin,

I'm coming up to 11 weeks pregnant and have my 12 week scan on Christmas Eve. My question is - should I be able to feel some difference in my tummy area by now?

I don't expect to show at this early stage, but I did think that maybe I should be feeling at least a little different when I feel my abdomen, but it feels exactly the same as normal. I'm worried my baby has stopped growing.

Am I right in thinking your body shape will influence how soon you can feel a difference? My friend who is a very slim size 8 felt very hard at 11 weeks and had the beginnings of a bumb. I however, am not at all sylph-like, and wonder if the fat on my tummy is covering anything that might be there?

Sorry for the silly question!

Jo


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi, don't worry, women that are very very slim may potentially be able to feel something at this stage, but it's not even out of your pelvis yet, so it will be a few more weeks before any significant changes will be felt,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

